# Slammed In The Northeast



## egregg57

Many trees lines down up here. Very bad roads. 200,000 plus with out power with estimates of 2-3 days to get power back.

Limb from a tree through my Tonneau cover, will be checking on Wolfwood later. For all up here in New England, stay home, stay warm and stay safe.

DO NOT LIGHT OFF Kerosene heaters in your homes with out proper ventilation!!! Ensure your Carbon Monoxide detector is working!!

AND DO NOT Touch ANY downed Power Line!!!!! EVER!! While a volunteer fire fighter, I saw people doing just that during the ice storm of 1998. Stopped those that I could.

Eric


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

egregg57 said:


> Many trees lines down up here. Very bad roads. 200,000 plus with out power with estimates of 2-3 days to get power back.
> 
> Limb from a tree through my Tonneau cover, will be checking on Wolfwood later. For all up here in New England, stay home, stay warm and stay safe.
> 
> DO NOT LIGHT OFF Kerosene heaters in your homes with out proper ventilation!!! Ensure your Carbon Monoxide detector is working!!
> 
> AND DO NOT Touch ANY downed Power Line!!!!! EVER!! While a volunteer fire fighter, I saw people doing just that during the ice storm of 1998. Stopped those that I could.
> 
> Eric


Wolfie said yesterday that Kathy came home at 1:00pm for the day due to impending conditions. Yikes!


----------



## ember

So far no major power outages or ice here in the islands of NW Vermont, but we've got WIND, blowing the snow every which way. Very good day to stay home and rubber stamp Christmas cards! When we were out snowplowing this morning it looked like most of our customers were still tucked up nice warm asleep!
We were w/o power for 10 days in the icestorm of '98, and Stacey had had surgery (hernia) the day before. It really SUCKED!! A few words of wisdom for anyone who may need them! SANDWICHES, I learned that sandwiches were the easiest most nutritional meal. Meat was fine in a cooler on the enclosed porch as were, beverages, and condiments, bread, greens were fine on the kitchen table, heat from the fire place in the living room kept the living room comfy, and the kitchen from freezing!! and on day 11 when the power came back on, it only took the hotwater heater about 40mins to be warm enough for a shower, and though I've had hotter and longer showers, that one will ALWAYS be the BEST one!!


----------



## rdvholtwood

News from Today show this morning:

Dec. 12: A rare winter storm brought record-setting snow to parts of the South and heavy rain and ice along the East Coast. NBC's Jeff Ranieri files from Massachusetts, The Weather Channel's Mike Seidel reports from New York and TODAY's Al Roker tracks the storm's path.

 http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21134540/vp/28191975#28191975


----------



## Nathan

Everyone stay safe and warm!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Kathy and Judi are sitting toasty warm and have phone service thanks to their hard wired generator!







Outside Wolfwood sounds pretty miserable but the Women and 4 leggeds and feathered family of Wolfwood are fine. Outbacker Man has already been there to check on them. You Da Man Eric!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Kathy and Judi are sitting toasty warm and have phone service thanks to their hard wired generator!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside Wolfwood sounds pretty miserable but the Women and 4 leggeds and feathered family of Wolfwood are fine. Outbacker Man has already been there to check on them. You Da Man Eric!


X2 on Eric being Da' Man!!!


----------



## johnp

You guy's get all the good storms







All we got was a LOT of rain and wind









John


----------



## Doft

We just got our power back a little bit ago. We were without power for about 12 hours. Not too bad considering.
The wood stove kept us warm and the generator gave us some entertainment and kept the fridge cold.

Hope everyone else is doing OK.

Jim


----------



## rdvholtwood

Doft said:


> We just got our power back a little bit ago. We were without power for about 12 hours. Not too bad considering.
> *The wood stove kept us warm* and the generator gave us some entertainment and kept the fridge cold.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing OK.
> 
> Jim


Love that heat!! We had a coal stove that was gravity fed - never depended on electric and was great for our power outages.


----------



## swanny

A LOT of RAIN, no A REAL LOT of RAIN!!!!!!!!!!! we live by the Delaware river. this morning i live a lot closer to the river








but all is well


----------



## psychodad

Isn't great when our caming skills come in handy during mother natures rages.


----------



## garyb1st

Hope things have settled down for you guys back East. Nothing worse than power outages and nasty weather.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Just talked to Wolfwood and they will be without power unitl midweek but the generator is doing it's job. They have some not so fortunate friends staying with them and they had 9 people ( friends and neighbors including Outabacker Man ) for dinner last night and will have the same tonight. Eric is using K and J's Outback generator, a Honda 2000 to keep his fridge in his house and his blower on his fireplace(?) not sure if that's the fuel source, and I can't remember what else going. 
Wolfwood's generator runs on gasoline and lasts about 8-10 hours and is hardwired into their house, and they are so glad they took the leap last year and got it done







Right now they are everyones best friends!







. They ran out gas but the station in the next town over is one of the lucky ones that power restored when a main power line was repaired so Kathy went out and got gas and the people staying at Wolfwood brought gas too. 
So all is well at Wolfwood! Warmth, friends, food and drink....could they want for
anything more?


----------



## dunn4

Glad that everyone is okay. Sounds like a party at Wolfwood. Can y'all send some rain this way? Central Texas is having a record drought and could sure use the wet stuff (rain, snow, sleet, anything).


----------



## rdvholtwood

Glad to hear that everyone is ok at Wolfwood!! Keep Warm!


----------



## outback loft

I just got back with the Outback from skiing in Pennsylvania, the roads were clear all the way up until the side roads going to the mountain. They were covered with some snow, but were sanded/salted. So with that said the trailer and truck are covered in a layer of salt. I now have some work ahead of me after work tomorrow, the truck is covered in white, the trailer is covered in black.


----------



## wolfwood

Hi allN Wolfie here using Kathy.s cell phoneVweb connection .cuz AlL lines are down. No powew no phones , no Comcast...so no internet. Don't know how the kids can tezxt so much or so fast on these little keyboards. (forgive the typos, please) Anyway, all is well at Wolfwooold - thank god for generators, camping skills, a sense of adventue anmd most certainly, a sense of humor! I'll post more when I get to use a real keyboard. =eep NH in your prayers please. The ice did enormous damage with some areas requiring the entire power system be rebuilt. Don't have any idea where our area stands....


----------



## egregg57

Here's to freinds. good freinds. Freinds as close as family.

My generator is in for repairs about 2 weeks ago with a bad carberator that isn't made anymore and very difficult to find. i found one and got it saturday. The repair place got it yesterday and I should, knock on wood (lots of it all over the ground) I should have it back this AM.......but....

Kathy and Judi blew the dust off thier spare 2KW honda generator and lent it to me. That generator is a little trooper. It is quiet and runs for eight hours solid before it asks...politely mind you, for a refresh of it's fuel tank.

Tina and I have a gas fireplace which is a nice thing to have but without 115VAC to run the blower just can't warm the place. The Honda took care of that. It is also powering the sump pump, Refrige, chest freezer, TV, and DVR.

We enjoyed a warm spiral ham dinner, drinks, cheese and crackers, I supplied some eggnog and rum and thanks to the kindness of wolfwood we enjoyed a very nice evening.

Thank you, Thank you, thank you, from the bottom of my heart. There are no finer people on the planet than the princesses of Wolfwood.....None finer....

Eric


----------



## garyb1st

wolfwood said:


> Hi allN Wolfie here using Kathy.s cell phoneVweb connection .cuz AlL lines are down. No powew no phones , no Comcast...so no internet. Don't know how the kids can tezxt so much or so fast on these little keyboards. (forgive the typos, please) Anyway, all is well at Wolfwooold - thank god for generators, camping skills, a sense of adventue anmd most certainly, a sense of humor! I'll post more when I get to use a real keyboard. =eep NH in your prayers please. The ice did enormous damage with some areas requiring the entire power system be rebuilt. Don't have any idea where our area stands....


Glad to hear you two and the kids are managing through the ice storm. In my 33 years in Minnesota, I don't recall ever experiencing a storm that bad. When you're up and running, let me know about your Vweb connection. We're thinking about doing that.


----------



## garyb1st

egregg57 said:


> Kathy and Judi blew the dust off thier spare 2KW honda generator and lent it to me. That generator is a little trooper. It is quiet and runs for eight hours solid before it asks...politely mind you, for a refresh of it's fuel tank.


Great to have neighbors like Judi and Kathy.



> Tina and I have a gas fireplace which is a nice thing to have but without 115VAC to run the blower just can't warm the place. The Honda took care of that. It is also powering the sump pump, Refrige, chest freezer, TV, and DVR.
> Eric


That's impressive. We're planning on buying a Honda 2000.


----------



## rdvholtwood

wolfwood said:


> Hi allN Wolfie here using Kathy.s cell phoneVweb connection .cuz AlL lines are down. No powew no phones , no Comcast...so no internet. Don't know how the kids can tezxt so much or so fast on these little keyboards. (forgive the typos, please) Anyway, all is well at Wolfwooold - thank god for generators, camping skills, a sense of adventue anmd most certainly, a sense of humor! I'll post more when I get to use a real keyboard. =eep NH in your prayers please. The ice did enormous damage with some areas requiring the entire power system be rebuilt. Don't have any idea where our area stands....


Judi/Kathi - glad to hear everyone is ok and that you have great friends that are helping out! We will definitely keep you all in our prayers..Be safe!


----------



## ember

Keeping our fellow Northeasterners in our thoughts and Prayers!! Local news tonight said some will be with out power THROUGH Christmas!!


----------



## Northern Wind

Everyone take care! Hope things are getting better, fast sounds like a fun time! Can't you girls do anything normal, do you have to make a big thing out of everything?

Take care all and look after each other! we are thinking about you and wishing we could help out!

Steve


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Northern Wind said:


> Everyone take care! Hope things are getting better, fast sounds like a fun time! Can't you girls do anything normal, do you have to make a big thing out of everything?
> 
> Take care all and look after each other! we are thinking about you and wishing we could help out!
> 
> Steve


Just talked to those crazy girls and they are fine! I don't think some lil ole ice storm and loss of power will keep those 2 down! They still have houseguests and they all seem to be fine!


----------



## anne72

Just got off the phone with Judi myself, I so amazed at how they take a yucky situation and turn it into a fun one! They are certainly making the best of a bad time. Watching the news I'm blown away by the amount of damage up there, Judi was saying trees are down all over the place and major roads are still closed. They are running the generator and staying warm, she's glad they bought one! She did mention that they caved and bought an artificial tree, they were supposed to get a real one this past Saturday. The cats for now have left the tree alone but did get their paws on some ornaments and had a ball breaking them!







That will be the entertainment for them! Oh and Judi mentioned that it was the cats 1st birthday today, they celebrated by giving them a big can of Salmon!

Glad to hear everyone up there is doing well, thanks for keeping us updated Eric! Take it easy, here's hoping the power company gives you all an early Christmas present!


----------



## wolfwood

Hi all. Wolfie here!! We finally got the cell phone/laptops configured so the phone now works as a modem...and by-passes Comcast who, apparently doesn't have power to their server. Thanks for all the good wishes and *WARM* thoughts! We had 225 eMails when I finally got on-line this morning .... if I haven't responded to you yet...I will. THANK YOU!!! It really was wonderful to see all those Outbacker names when I opened up our mailbox! As we enter Day 5 of these fun & games, the constant hum of the generator - although in stark contrast to the usual peace and tranquility at Wolfwood - reminds us just how fortunate we are. There are LOTS of folks who have no heat, no way to cook, no water, no lights (trust me ... lights are the LEAST of the concern!). *They* are saying maybe no power until after Christmas .... so we may be having a blow-out Christmas dinner here. It may consist of hamburgers and frozen peas....but we'll see.....starting the hunt now for a couple large turkeys. Fortunately, the back porch serves well as an auxilliary freezer! The reality is that we (and Eric/Tina) are not in a category of 'Need" .... elderly, infirmed, business, etc. so we are likely to be at the end of the list for power restoration. The front end loaders have been down our road to clear off the branches & debris and the power & cable lines have been moved to the sides of the road ...but they're still just hanging there, with a lone saw-horse alerting drivers/walkers to their presence. Doesn't look like anything has been done on our road other than triag!

Our neighbors up and down the street have been coming by on a fairly regular basis to get warm, fill water jugs, and share some commraderie. We've had GREAT "potluck" meals and Wolfwood's very long "1700's farmhouse style" dining room table has come in VERY useful. Even with so many people coming and going, really strange noises, routines tossed out the door, and an extra dog and 2 extra cats (refugees come in all shapes, yanno), not to mention 3 extra humans .... the furred, finned, and feathered Wolfwood residents are all being just amazing!

I've got some photos from the 1st morning after the ice and will get them posted eventually. Until then, just wanted to let you all know that NH *IS* still on the map ... maybe OFF the grid, but definitely still on the map. Hey, it's gonna take more than a few thousand downed trees, toppled power poles, ripped out power & cable lines, and a State of Emergency to get the best of egregg57, SuperMom, and Wolfwood !!

Photos soon!


----------



## rdvholtwood

Welcome back!!!









Like your signature says - *"Life isn't about waiting for the storm to pass...It's about learning to dance in the rain."* How true! - and you all are making the best of the situation. Its always great to be in good company and friends!


----------



## Nathan

rdvholtwood said:


> Welcome back!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like your signature says - *"Life isn't about waiting for the storm to pass...It's about learning to dance in the rain."* How true! - and you all are making the best of the situation. Its always great to be in good company and friends!


Even if the rain is freezing???


----------



## California Jim

Glad to hear everyone is OK there. What a mess. Someday the local power operators will wise up and bury the power lines! They have likely paid for much of the cost as this happens every year.


----------



## rdvholtwood

Nathan said:


> Welcome back!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like your signature says - *"Life isn't about waiting for the storm to pass...It's about learning to dance in the rain."* How true! - and you all are making the best of the situation. Its always great to be in good company and friends!


Even if the rain is freezing???








[/quote]


----------



## egregg57

We have POWER!!! But there is a down side. Several things took a hit of an electrical kind. Lynksys modem..toast...furnace...ahhhh hope it isn't toast but it doesn't work. Couple of 120vac to 12vdc adapters...toast. I haven't found anything else yet. But I am looking.

On the plus side: water heater, sump, water pump, washer dryer, all outlets, alarm system seem fine.

Well its time to do laundry.

I'd like to say thanks to all those well wishes.

And in addition, it probably doesn't hurt to find out where your closest Outbacker is to you distance wise. Judi and I were talking about that. Certainly nice to have a network of people when things are tough.

Ice storm of 2008, it brought out the worst and the best in people. These things normally do. Random acts of kindness warm the heart. A complete stranger lent a generator to a Friend of mine. I took my catalytic heater and gave it to the neighbors, Kathy and Judi took people in for warmth cheer and dinner. They lent me their spare generator. I in turn, once i got my generator back from the shop hooked the neighbors up with Kathy and Judi's.

Yup Wolfwood donated their generator to complete strangers too....(under the ever watchful eye of Outbackerman though). It brought tears to the eyes of my neighbors who have no generator or alternate power source what so ever. Saturday night it was 30 degrees in their house.

It sure is a comfort to know that there are those around that are there to help when times are tough. Looking for nothing in return when their helping hand means the world to someone.

That is what it is all about, isn't it? I mean we are all in this together, regardless of the situation.

So here's once again to Friends! Good Friends the once in a life time kind that you just can't replace.

Eric


----------



## Nathan

Glad to hear things are getting back to normal. Hopefully that furnace will cooperate soon!


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> *We have POWER!!!*


*HEY!!!! WAIT A MINUTE!!!!!*

So, what time is supper? And do we need quarters for the washer/dryer?









The wood-chipping-crews







were hard at work on our road this afternoon...but no sign of a power company (from _any_ State) ....

Glad to hear you've got power but







sorry to hear of the damage. Any idea when that would have happened? Surge when the power was restored?


----------



## wolfwood

The morning after the ice fell gave us a bit of VERY COLD sunshine. By afternoon, the branches were cracking, chunks of ice were falling of trees and roof tops (it sounded like BIG rain!) and the lower branches were starting to drip, catching the sun and making _everything_ sparkle. The ice caused massive damage that still isn't tallied but, MAN!, if you could look beyond that for just a moment, the world sure was beautiful!


----------



## rdvholtwood

Nice effect on that picture!


----------



## clarkely

egregg57 said:


> We have POWER!!! But there is a down side. Several things took a hit of an electrical kind. Lynksys modem..toast...furnace...ahhhh hope it isn't toast but it doesn't work. Couple of 120vac to 12vdc adapters...toast. I haven't found anything else yet. But I am looking.
> 
> On the plus side: water heater, sump, water pump, washer dryer, all outlets, alarm system seem fine.
> 
> Well its time to do laundry.
> 
> I'd like to say thanks to all those well wishes.
> 
> And in addition, it probably doesn't hurt to find out where your closest Outbacker is to you distance wise. Judi and I were talking about that. Certainly nice to have a network of people when things are tough.
> 
> Ice storm of 2008, it brought out the worst and the best in people. These things normally do. Random acts of kindness warm the heart. A complete stranger lent a generator to a Friend of mine. I took my catalytic heater and gave it to the neighbors, Kathy and Judi took people in for warmth cheer and dinner. They lent me their spare generator. I in turn, once i got my generator back from the shop hooked the neighbors up with Kathy and Judi's.
> 
> Yup Wolfwood donated their generator to complete strangers too....(under the ever watchful eye of Outbackerman though). It brought tears to the eyes of my neighbors who have no generator or alternate power source what so ever. Saturday night it was 30 degrees in their house.
> 
> It sure is a comfort to know that there are those around that are there to help when times are tough. Looking for nothing in return when their helping hand means the world to someone.
> 
> That is what it is all about, isn't it? I mean we are all in this together, regardless of the situation.
> 
> So here's once again to Friends! Good Friends the once in a life time kind that you just can't replace.
> 
> Eric


Good to hear all is getting better...........

Life can be so rewarding through times of stress and temporary despair to see the Good that People & the world can still express.......Especially when all you hear on news is The down side of life.

Let us all be as Charitable & Hospitable as we can to our neighbors, strangers, and people & organizations where ever and whom ever they are that coud use a helping hand and or financial Support.........Christmas is a great time to do remember how fortunate we all are........and share it!! 
Our church takes in homeless families during the winter and asks the members to join with them for a night and just fellowship and help them out..........so we are taking our 4 children to spend the night with three families that are homeless and complete strangers.........we should do it more often......but we are doing it before Christmas as some way of giving back .....and not from our pocket but from our heart!!! It should also be another building example to strengthen our children's lives and help make them giving people for the next generation.








Which sounds like the kind of giving you have been experiencing through this............It by far is the Most rewarding to live through........God Bless you all as you restore your everyday lives to normalcy


----------



## rdvholtwood

clarkely said:


> Good to hear all is getting better...........
> 
> Life can be so rewarding through times of stress and temporary despair to see the Good that People & the world can still express.......Especially when all you hear on news is The down side of life.
> 
> Let us all be as Charitable & Hospitable as we can to our neighbors, strangers, and people & organizations where ever and whom ever they are that coud use a helping hand and or financial Support.........Christmas is a great time to do remember how fortunate we all are........and share it!!
> *Our church takes in homeless families during the winter and asks the members to join with them for a night and just fellowship and help them out..........so we are taking our 4 children to spend the night with three families that are homeless and complete strangers.........we should do it more often......but we are doing it before Christmas as some way of giving back* .....and not from our pocket but from our heart!!! It should also be another building example to strengthen our children's lives and help make them giving people for the next generation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which sounds like the kind of giving you have been experiencing through this............It by far is the Most rewarding to live through........God Bless you all as you restore your everyday lives to normalcy


Now that is something that would bring a smile to someone's face. We are going to try to help out at a local shelter on Christmas to serve meals to the homeless.


----------



## wolfwood

*The Lord said "Let there be Light" !!!!!!!!*

...and there was GREAT rejoicing in Mudville!!!! The phone rang about an hr ago, we had 2 calls (Hey! This is exciting stuff! The phone hasn't rung in 5 days!!!), the phone then died and, 10 minutes later (15mins ago now) *THE LIGHTS WENT ON!!!!! YAHOOO!!!!! * Guess I'll spend tomorrow doing laundry and putting the candles away!!


----------



## anne72

wolfwood said:


> Hi all. Wolfie here!! We finally got the cell phone/laptops configured so the phone now works as a modem...and by-passes Comcast who, apparently doesn't have power to their server. Thanks for all the good wishes and *WARM* thoughts! We had 225 eMails when I finally got on-line this morning .... if I haven't responded to you yet...I will. THANK YOU!!! It really was wonderful to see all those Outbacker names when I opened up our mailbox! As we enter Day 5 of these fun & games, the constant hum of the generator - although in stark contrast to the usual peace and tranquility at Wolfwood - reminds us just how fortunate we are. There are LOTS of folks who have no heat, no way to cook, no water, no lights (trust me ... lights are the LEAST of the concern!). *They* are saying maybe no power until after Christmas .... so we may be having a blow-out Christmas dinner here. It may consist of hamburgers and frozen peas....but we'll see.....starting the hunt now for a couple large turkeys. Fortunately, the back porch serves well as an auxilliary freezer! The reality is that we (and Eric/Tina) are not in a category of 'Need" .... elderly, infirmed, business, etc. so we are likely to be at the end of the list for power restoration. The front end loaders have been down our road to clear off the branches & debris and the power & cable lines have been moved to the sides of the road ...but they're still just hanging there, with a lone saw-horse alerting drivers/walkers to their presence. Doesn't look like anything has been done on our road other than triag!
> 
> Our neighbors up and down the street have been coming by on a fairly regular basis to get warm, fill water jugs, and share some commraderie. We've had GREAT "potluck" meals and Wolfwood's very long "1700's farmhouse style" dining room table has come in VERY useful. Even with so many people coming and going, really strange noises, routines tossed out the door, and an extra dog and 2 extra cats (refugees come in all shapes, yanno), not to mention 3 extra humans .... the furred, finned, and feathered Wolfwood residents are all being just amazing!
> 
> I've got some photos from the 1st morning after the ice and will get them posted eventually. Until then, just wanted to let you all know that NH *IS* still on the map ... maybe OFF the grid, but definitely still on the map. Hey, it's gonna take more than a few thousand downed trees, toppled power poles, ripped out power & cable lines, and a State of Emergency to get the best of egregg57, SuperMom, and Wolfwood !!
> 
> Photos soon!


Geez, sounds like you guys are having so much fun I almost wish I was there sharing with you!









Seriously, I'm glad you are doing okay and it sounds like you've all really come together in the time of need, truly what the holidays are all about!

Thinking of you all! Stay warm!


----------



## anne72

egregg57 said:


> We have POWER!!! But there is a down side. Several things took a hit of an electrical kind. Lynksys modem..toast...furnace...ahhhh hope it isn't toast but it doesn't work. Couple of 120vac to 12vdc adapters...toast. I haven't found anything else yet. But I am looking.
> 
> On the plus side: water heater, sump, water pump, washer dryer, all outlets, alarm system seem fine.
> 
> Well its time to do laundry.
> 
> I'd like to say thanks to all those well wishes.
> 
> And in addition, it probably doesn't hurt to find out where your closest Outbacker is to you distance wise. Judi and I were talking about that. Certainly nice to have a network of people when things are tough.
> 
> Ice storm of 2008, it brought out the worst and the best in people. These things normally do. Random acts of kindness warm the heart. A complete stranger lent a generator to a Friend of mine. I took my catalytic heater and gave it to the neighbors, Kathy and Judi took people in for warmth cheer and dinner. They lent me their spare generator. I in turn, once i got my generator back from the shop hooked the neighbors up with Kathy and Judi's.
> 
> Yup Wolfwood donated their generator to complete strangers too....(under the ever watchful eye of Outbackerman though). It brought tears to the eyes of my neighbors who have no generator or alternate power source what so ever. Saturday night it was 30 degrees in their house.
> 
> It sure is a comfort to know that there are those around that are there to help when times are tough. Looking for nothing in return when their helping hand means the world to someone.
> 
> That is what it is all about, isn't it? I mean we are all in this together, regardless of the situation.
> 
> So here's once again to Friends! Good Friends the once in a life time kind that you just can't replace.
> 
> Eric


Glad to hear you guys have power, you have all been in our thoughts! Glad to hear you've come through okay! Here's to no more storms!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> *The Lord said "Let there be Light" !!!!!!!!*
> 
> ...and there was GREAT rejoicing in Mudville!!!! The phone rang about an hr ago, we had 2 calls (Hey! This is exciting stuff! The phone hasn't rung in 5 days!!!), the phone then died and, 10 minutes later (15mins ago now) *THE LIGHTS WENT ON!!!!! YAHOOO!!!!! *Guess I'll spend tomorrow doing laundry and putting the candles away!!


YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wolfwood

anne72 said:


> Here's to no more storms!


Yeah, until the next one ... forecasted to be coming in tomorrow









Anyone want to see what it looks like? Wolfwood on Ice!! (Be sure to hit "show all" at the bottom of the screen)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> Here's to no more storms!


Yeah, until the next one ... forecasted to be coming in tomorrow









Anyone want to see what it looks like? Wolfwood on Ice!! (Be sure to hit "show all" at the bottom of the screen)
[/quote]

Thanks for sharing! WOW!


----------



## bradnjess

wolfwood said:


> Here's to no more storms!


Yeah, until the next one ... forecasted to be coming in tomorrow









Anyone want to see what it looks like? Wolfwood on Ice!! (Be sure to hit "show all" at the bottom of the screen)
[/quote]

Awesome pictures, you certainly found the beauty in something bad . Glad to hear everyone up there is surviving. We'll keep our fingers crossed for the weather tomorrow. Thinking warm thoughts for all our NE Outbackers, hang in there.

Brad


----------



## rdvholtwood

wolfwood said:


> Here's to no more storms!


Yeah, until the next one ... forecasted to be coming in tomorrow









Anyone want to see what it looks like? Wolfwood on Ice!! (Be sure to hit "show all" at the bottom of the screen)
[/quote]

Judi - beautiful pictures - Thanks for sharing!


----------



## egregg57

Oregon_Camper said:


> Kathy and Judi are sitting toasty warm and have phone service thanks to their hard wired generator!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside Wolfwood sounds pretty miserable but the Women and 4 leggeds and feathered family of Wolfwood are fine. Outbacker Man has already been there to check on them. You Da Man Eric!


X2 on Eric being Da' Man!!!








[/quote]

It's good to be the King!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

egregg57 said:


> Kathy and Judi are sitting toasty warm and have phone service thanks to their hard wired generator!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside Wolfwood sounds pretty miserable but the Women and 4 leggeds and feathered family of Wolfwood are fine. Outbacker Man has already been there to check on them. You Da Man Eric!


X2 on Eric being Da' Man!!!








[/quote]

It's good to be the King!









[/quote]

Oh no! It's gone to his head! Mae Jae, where are you? Mae Jae Mae Dae, calling Mae Jae!


----------



## anne72

wolfwood said:


> Here's to no more storms!


Yeah, until the next one ... forecasted to be coming in tomorrow









Anyone want to see what it looks like? Wolfwood on Ice!! (Be sure to hit "show all" at the bottom of the screen)
[/quote]

Great pics, too bad nature had to put you through so much to get them!


----------



## egregg57

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Kathy and Judi are sitting toasty warm and have phone service thanks to their hard wired generator!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside Wolfwood sounds pretty miserable but the Women and 4 leggeds and feathered family of Wolfwood are fine. Outbacker Man has already been there to check on them. You Da Man Eric!


X2 on Eric being Da' Man!!!








[/quote]

It's good to be the King!









[/quote]

Oh no! It's gone to his head! Mae Jae, where are you? Mae Jae Mae Dae, calling Mae Jae!
[/quote]

NO! NO! NO! Let's not get rash here!! No need to throw the Mae Jae trump card! I can bask a little I think....

Got to get that mole fixed.....


----------



## ember

wolfwood said:


> Here's to no more storms!


Yeah, until the next one ... forecasted to be coming in tomorrow









Anyone want to see what it looks like? Wolfwood on Ice!! (Be sure to hit "show all" at the bottom of the screen)
[/quote]

Beautiful!! My favorite is the red berries (#61 I think)!! 
TTFN
Ember


----------



## clarkely

wolfwood said:


> *The Lord said "Let there be Light" !!!!!!!!*
> 
> ...and there was GREAT rejoicing in Mudville!!!! The phone rang about an hr ago, we had 2 calls (Hey! This is exciting stuff! The phone hasn't rung in 5 days!!!), the phone then died and, 10 minutes later (15mins ago now) *THE LIGHTS WENT ON!!!!! YAHOOO!!!!! * Guess I'll spend tomorrow doing laundry and putting the candles away!!


Congratulations and Welcome Back!!!


----------



## MaeJae

egregg57 said:


> Kathy and Judi are sitting toasty warm and have phone service thanks to their hard wired generator!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside Wolfwood sounds pretty miserable but the Women and 4 leggeds and feathered family of Wolfwood are fine. Outbacker Man has already been there to check on them. You Da Man Eric!


X2 on Eric being Da' Man!!!








[/quote]

It's good to be the King!









[/quote]

Oh no! It's gone to his head! Mae Jae, where are you? Mae Jae Mae Dae, calling Mae Jae!
[/quote]

NO! NO! NO! Let's not get rash here!! No need to throw the Mae Jae trump card! I can bask a little I think....

Got to get that mole fixed.....
[/quote]

All hail King Eric!


----------



## johnp

Glad to hear all is getting back to normal in Wolfwood. Now that your generator finally got a good workout you might want to check or change the oil and remember to call the propane dealer to refill your bottle I'm sure you used a good amount.

John


----------



## wolfwood

johnp2000 said:


> Glad to hear all is getting back to normal in Wolfwood. Now that your generator finally got a good workout you might want to check or change the oil and remember to call the propane dealer to refill your bottle I'm sure you used a good amount.
> 
> John


Thanks, John. Great suggestion. No propane...gasoline...and, yes, we used MORE than a good amount!!!

Just got word that the little Honda has now been plugged in to our friends' home and their pellet stove has been running now for a few hours. YEAH! That also means the life at Wolfwood will _really_ be getting back to normal soon


----------



## wolfwood

MaeJae said:


> All hail King Eric!


Uhhhh....I don't *think* so.....

There's only room for 1 king in these parts...

......and Seeker has held his thrown far longer than Eric has even been _thinking_ about it. BTW, does it seem at all odd to anyone that those photos of the "Treaty of Loon Mtn" which were previously posted by Nave Gregg, are missing? Including the one documenting the placement of Nave Gregg's head on the split stone? Toasted overhead by the Queens of Bumblestead and Wolfwood??? Eric, are you still trying to confuse the good people of Outbackerdom? btw - - - who's generator just got you through the mess? Hmmmmmmmmm?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> All hail King Eric!


Uhhhh....I don't *think* so.....

There's only room for 1 king in these parts...

......and Seeker has held his thrown far longer than Eric has even been _thinking_ about it. BTW, does it seem at all odd to anyone that those photos of the "Treaty of Loon Mtn" which were previously posted by Nave Gregg, are missing? Including the one documenting the placement of Nave Gregg's head on the split stone? Toasted overhead by the Queens of Bumblestead and Wolfwood??? Eric, are you still trying to confuse the good people of Outbackerdom? btw - - - who's generator just got you through the mess? Hmmmmmmmmm?
[/quote]
oh no! Wolfie is gonna give Eric some Wolfwood attitude! anyone got the popcorn eating guy? I need to copy and paste him... 







Thanks for the popcorn eating dude!


----------



## Northern Wind

So where did you go last night Judi? one minute we are talking and then dead silence, tried to call you back but no good!
The photo's are fantastic, the ice looks so harmless, right! but look what happens, it brings your world to a hault, but then it gives you time to look around and see the beauty, all things happen for a reason, somebody just said that recently to me!

Take care girls.


----------



## rdvholtwood

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> oh no! Wolfie is gonna give Eric some Wolfwood attitude! anyone got *the popcorn eating guy?* I need to copy and paste him...


Someone say popcorn? Here ya go...


----------



## wolfwood

Northern Wind said:


> So where did you go last night Judi? one minute we are talking and then dead silence, tried to call you back but no good!
> The photo's are fantastic, the ice looks so harmless, right! but look what happens, it brings your world to a hault, but then it gives you time to look around and see the beauty, all things happen for a reason, somebody just said that recently to me!
> 
> Take care girls.


Sorry, Sweetie! I guess the Phone Gods decided that 1hr of service in 5 days was enough. Phone didn't come back until about 4pm this afternoon. But, hey, the power is still on - - - and we're not looking a gift horse in the mouth !!! We did get our first real snow of the season last night. Only about 4 inches but its wet slushy stuff and, after the week the region has had (and some are still having), it just kinda adds insult to injury! More scheduled for Friday and then, again, on Sunday







Face it - winter is here and it's not even the 21st.


----------



## egregg57

MaeJae said:


> Kathy and Judi are sitting toasty warm and have phone service thanks to their hard wired generator!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside Wolfwood sounds pretty miserable but the Women and 4 leggeds and feathered family of Wolfwood are fine. Outbacker Man has already been there to check on them. You Da Man Eric!


X2 on Eric being Da' Man!!!








[/quote]

It's good to be the King!









[/quote]

Oh no! It's gone to his head! Mae Jae, where are you? Mae Jae Mae Dae, calling Mae Jae!
[/quote]

NO! NO! NO! Let's not get rash here!! No need to throw the Mae Jae trump card! I can bask a little I think....

Got to get that mole fixed.....
[/quote]

All hail King Eric!

















[/quote]

Oh god....Here we go......


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> All hail King Eric!


Uhhhh....I don't *think* so.....

There's only room for 1 king in these parts...

......and Seeker has held his thrown far longer than Eric has even been _thinking_ about it. BTW, does it seem at all odd to anyone that those photos of the "Treaty of Loon Mtn" which were previously posted by Nave Gregg, are missing? Including the one documenting the placement of Nave Gregg's head on the split stone? Toasted overhead by the Queens of Bumblestead and Wolfwood??? Eric, are you still trying to confuse the good people of Outbackerdom? btw - - - who's generator just got you through the mess? Hmmmmmmmmm?
[/quote]

Nave? NAVE!!!? Bumblestead!!? Surely the ice and snow has some how caused damage to poor old wolfie. So the Loon mountain pictures came up missing....I had something to do with that?! HA! 

Cry havoc and loose the hounds of war!!

May the fleas of a thousands camels, two bengals, a pigeon and 4 shelties infest your arm pits!! Twice!

The unmitigated Gaul!!!! Uh!!!


----------



## rdvholtwood

This is getting good - popcorn anyone?


----------



## Nathan

rdvholtwood said:


> This is getting good - popcorn anyone?


Yes, the annual insanity has officially begun!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

egregg57 said:


> All hail King Eric!


Uhhhh....I don't *think* so.....

There's only room for 1 king in these parts...

......and Seeker has held his thrown far longer than Eric has even been _thinking_ about it. BTW, does it seem at all odd to anyone that those photos of the "Treaty of Loon Mtn" which were previously posted by Nave Gregg, are missing? Including the one documenting the placement of Nave Gregg's head on the split stone? Toasted overhead by the Queens of Bumblestead and Wolfwood??? Eric, are you still trying to confuse the good people of Outbackerdom? btw - - - who's generator just got you through the mess? Hmmmmmmmmm?
[/quote]

Nave? NAVE!!!? Bumblestead!!? Surely the ice and snow has some how caused damage to poor old wolfie. So the Loon mountain pictures came up missing....I had something to do with that?! HA! 

Cry havoc and loose the hounds of war!!

May the fleas of a thousands camels, two bengals, a pigeon and 4 shelties infest your arm pits!! Twice!

The unmitigated Gaul!!!! Uh!!!


[/quote]







Wolfie's turn!


----------



## egregg57

Sorry Wolfie is currently duct taped to her chair unavailable at the moment please try your call again later.......thank you, have a nice day.


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> Nave? NAVE!!!? Bumblestead!!? Surely the ice and snow has some how caused damage to poor old wolfie. So the Loon mountain pictures came up missing....I had something to do with that?! HA!
> 
> Cry havoc and loose the hounds of war!!
> 
> May the fleas of a thousands camels, two bengals, a pigeon and 4 shelties infest your arm pits!! Twice!
> 
> The unmitigated Gaul!!!! Uh!!!


Cry all you want .... we won't tell, but does someone else have access to _YOUR_ Photobucket account?

And, yeah, there may be fleas in abundance at Bumblestead, but certainly not at Wolfwood. Maybe you should have left the camels alone









btw, the "hounds of war" are sound asleep...they clearly understand just how much of a threat you really are


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> Nave? NAVE!!!? Bumblestead!!? Surely the ice and snow has some how caused damage to poor old wolfie. So the Loon mountain pictures came up missing....I had something to do with that?! HA!
> 
> Cry havoc and loose the hounds of war!!
> 
> May the fleas of a thousands camels, two bengals, a pigeon and 4 shelties infest your arm pits!! Twice!
> 
> The unmitigated Gaul!!!! Uh!!!


Cry all you want .... we won't tell, but does someone else have access to _YOUR_ Photobucket account?

And, yeah, there may be fleas in abundance at Bumblestead, but certainly not at Wolfwood. Maybe you should have left the camels alone









btw, the "hounds of war" are sound asleep...they clearly understand just how much of a threat you really are








[/quote]

Re-e-e-ally!!!!?

Click here!... Still like the idea!! What do you think Doug?!


----------



## egregg57

Doxie, you pulled Mae Jae into this, sucked me back into this furball!! One photo! Just one and look where we are! We could have waited till February, or maybe March!

Your just as Evil as, as..... Well, the one who shall not be named!!


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> Re-e-e-ally!!!!?
> 
> Click here!... Still like the idea!! What do you think Doug?!


That's sooooooo last year


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> Doxie, you pulled Mae Jae into this, sucked me back into this furball!! One photo! Just one and look where we are! We could have waited till February, or maybe March!
> 
> Your just as Evil as, as..... Well, the one who shall not be named!!


....of 2015? You are sooooooooo right on that one!!


----------



## johnp

Winter has set in with these two I see.









John


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

egregg57 said:


> Doxie, you pulled Mae Jae into this, sucked me back into this furball!! One photo! Just one and look where we are! We could have waited till February, or maybe March!
> 
> Your just as Evil as, as..... Well, the one who shall not be named!!


Eric, first I want to say







and second, I KNOW WHICH SIDE OF







to stay on and I DON'T PLAY WITH 









AND MOSTLY ERIC........







.


----------



## MaeJae

egregg57 said:


> All hail King Eric!


Uhhhh....I don't *think* so.....

There's only room for 1 king in these parts...

......and Seeker has held his thrown far longer than Eric has even been _thinking_ about it. BTW, does it seem at all odd to anyone that those photos of the "Treaty of Loon Mtn" which were previously posted by Nave Gregg, are missing? Including the one documenting the placement of Nave Gregg's head on the split stone? Toasted overhead by the Queens of Bumblestead and Wolfwood??? Eric, are you still trying to confuse the good people of Outbackerdom? btw - - - who's generator just got you through the mess? Hmmmmmmmmm?
[/quote]

Nave? NAVE!!!? Bumblestead!!? Surely the ice and snow has some how caused damage to poor old wolfie. So the Loon mountain pictures came up missing....I had something to do with that?! HA! 

Cry havoc and loose the hounds of war!!

May the* fleas* of a thousands camels, two bengals, a pigeon and 4 shelties infest your arm pits!! Twice!

The unmitigated Gaul!!!! Uh!!!


[/quote]


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

MaeJae said:


> All hail King Eric!


Uhhhh....I don't *think* so.....

There's only room for 1 king in these parts...

......and Seeker has held his thrown far longer than Eric has even been _thinking_ about it. BTW, does it seem at all odd to anyone that those photos of the "Treaty of Loon Mtn" which were previously posted by Nave Gregg, are missing? Including the one documenting the placement of Nave Gregg's head on the split stone? Toasted overhead by the Queens of Bumblestead and Wolfwood??? Eric, are you still trying to confuse the good people of Outbackerdom? btw - - - who's generator just got you through the mess? Hmmmmmmmmm?
[/quote]

Nave? NAVE!!!? Bumblestead!!? Surely the ice and snow has some how caused damage to poor old wolfie. So the Loon mountain pictures came up missing....I had something to do with that?! HA! 

Cry havoc and loose the hounds of war!!

May the* fleas* of a thousands camels, two bengals, a pigeon and 4 shelties infest your arm pits!! Twice!

The unmitigated Gaul!!!! Uh!!!


[/quote]









[/quote]







Get em Mae Jae!


----------



## egregg57

This has become a reoccuring pattern. The snow begins to fly and we have to blow off the dust from photoshop, shake MaeJae's tree, poke Doxie and the next thing you know Wolfie and I are dragged into an all out on line blood feud.

*GOD, I LOVE IT!!
*
 I interlace my fingers behind my head, lean back in my chair and think "what now can I do to top what has already been done." (With a satisfied grin, mind you).

There have been so many creative corners explored but yet there are so many more to test! I'd like to think of these little creative things as colors and Wolfie as my canvas.

Okay, okay, a little worn and dusty but a good canvas never-the-less.

So with this formal shot across the bow, Let the Winter Games begin! Commence The Festi'vale!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

um, Eric, I see Wolfie reading this....she must have gotten out of the duct tape.........


----------



## wolfwood

It has dawned on me that there is a large white box parked in our front yard .... and we just visited a toystore from which several jars of finger paints were acquired. This is gonna be a long, slow weekend - what with the storms arriving and dumping a foot or so of the white stuff. That large white box is heretofor NOT decorated for the holidays and it just looks sooooooo plain siting out there in the field. White on white ... how dull and uninteresting. Guess we need to remedy that little problem ....


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> It has dawned on me that there is a large white box parked in our front yard .... and we just visited a toystore from which several jars of finger paints were acquired. This is gonna be a long, slow weekend - what with the storms arriving and dumping a foot or so of the white stuff. That large white box is heretofor NOT decorated for the holidays and it just looks sooooooo plain siting out there in the field. White on white ... how dull and uninteresting. Guess we need to remedy that little problem ....


 Funny I was thinking the same thing about that boring blue Tundra. A little colr inside and out might jazz it up a bit!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

oh, this is so much fun!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

um Eric, have you forgotten you are very outnumbered not only by females but also paws and claws? No? well, how cool is that big white box gonna look with Paw Prints of ever color of the rainbow!

Mae Jae Mae Dae!


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> It has dawned on me that there is a large white box parked in our front yard .... and we just visited a toystore from which several jars of finger paints were acquired. This is gonna be a long, slow weekend - what with the storms arriving and dumping a foot or so of the white stuff. That large white box is heretofor NOT decorated for the holidays and it just looks sooooooo plain siting out there in the field. White on white ... how dull and uninteresting. Guess we need to remedy that little problem ....


 Funny I was thinking the same thing about that boring blue Tundra. A little colr inside and out might jazz it up a bit![/quote]
Think it through, Eric.... (I understand that's a challenge..but you can do it...I think









If you mess with the Tundra, who's gonna pull that Ford out of the snowbanks very slight incline - in our driveway - when you get stuck? It could take hours to get a towtruck out here.....and Tina's won't be happy if you try to tell her that you *just stopped by a beer*.....all those many hours before.... Well, actually, she might. And you might reconsider if you _really_ want to face that wrath when you (finally) get home.... Think about it .... YOUR doghouse is sitting in MY front yard ....


----------



## wolfwood

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> um Eric, have you forgotten you are very outnumbered not only by females but also paws and claws? No? well, *how cool is that big white box gonna look with Paw Prints of ever color of the rainbow! *
> 
> Mae Jae Mae Dae!


WAYYYYYYYYYYYYY COOL!!!!


----------



## MaeJae

wolfwood said:


> um Eric, have you forgotten you are very outnumbered not only by females but also paws and claws? No? well, *how cool is that big white box gonna look with Paw Prints of ever color of the rainbow! *
> 
> Mae Jae Mae Dae!


WAYYYYYYYYYYYYY COOL!!!!
[/quote]

What is that I see off in the distance???


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

MaeJae said:


> um Eric, have you forgotten you are very outnumbered not only by females but also paws and claws? No? well, *how cool is that big white box gonna look with Paw Prints of ever color of the rainbow! *
> 
> Mae Jae Mae Dae!


WAYYYYYYYYYYYYY COOL!!!!
[/quote]

What is that I see off in the distance???









[/quote]

why, that looks like a SISSY LA LA GIRLIE WIRLIE FRILLIE WILLIE OUTBACK! Eric.....you ....da.................WOMAN?


----------



## MaeJae

Didn't you hear... It is the "NEW" Powder-Puff Edition!

PPO...... (Powder-Puff-Outback)









MaeJae


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

MaeJae said:


> Didn't you hear... It is the "NEW" Powder-Puff Edition!
> 
> PPO...... (Powder-Puff-Outback)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaeJae


HA HA! Powder PUFF, that was ingenious Mae Jae! Brilliant! Eric, you need to do something manly and prove yourself







to regain the Da Man title. Not saying you CAN regain it but it's gonna be fun watching your feeble attempts







C'mon , just admit defeat...go ahead...you can do it...there, there, Eric, just take a big breath first.........


----------



## MaeJae

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Didn't you hear... It is the "NEW" Powder-Puff Edition!
> 
> PPO...... (Powder-Puff-Outback)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaeJae


HA HA! Powder PUFF, that was ingenious Mae Jae! Brilliant! Eric, you need to do something manly and prove yourself







to regain the Da Man title. Not saying you CAN regain it but it's gonna be fun watching your feeble attempts







C'mon , just admit defeat...go ahead...you can do it...there, there, Eric, just take a big breath first.........
[/quote]

...

Say it ain't so....



I surrender!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

MaeJae said:


> Didn't you hear... It is the "NEW" Powder-Puff Edition!
> 
> PPO...... (Powder-Puff-Outback)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaeJae


HA HA! Powder PUFF, that was ingenious Mae Jae! Brilliant! Eric, you need to do something manly and prove yourself







to regain the Da Man title. Not saying you CAN regain it but it's gonna be fun watching your feeble attempts







C'mon , just admit defeat...go ahead...you can do it...there, there, Eric, just take a big breath first.........
[/quote]

...

Say it ain't so....



I surrender!








[/quote]

great snowball target!


----------



## rdvholtwood

MaeJae said:


> I surrender!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great snowball target!


Eric sounds like you need some help - this _isn't _good.....


----------



## wolfwood

This was to be expected, Rick. I could even have predicted that it would be you who stepped forward. You see, every season he preys on some poor, unsuspecting newbie with a big heart to come to his "assistance" as he is "just an innocent caught in the middle". Don't be the patsy, Rick. Turn and walk away - no - RUN - RUN VERY FAST (virtually, please...the injured foot and all.....) while you still can. And, if you choose not to walk away.... well....let's just say that I have no control over what Doxie and/or MaeJae may do.

Your choice.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> This was to be expected, Rick. I could even have predicted that it would be you who stepped forward. You see, every season he preys on some poor, unsuspecting newbie with a big heart to come to his "assistance" as he is "just an innocent caught in the middle". Don't be the patsy, Rick. Turn and walk away - no - RUN - RUN VERY FAST (virtually, please...the injured foot and all.....) while you still can. And, if you choose not to walk away.... well....let's just say that I have no control over what Doxie and/or MaeJae may do.
> 
> Your choice.


Oh Rick Rick Rick, you don't WANT to be sucked into the Ericvacuum but that WILL happen if show any signs of weakness and you will too will run the risk of being tarred and feathered! Run Rick , Run ! ok, HOBBLE!


----------



## rdvholtwood

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> This was to be expected, Rick. I could even have predicted that it would be you who stepped forward. You see, every season he preys on some poor, unsuspecting newbie with a big heart to come to his "assistance" as he is "just an innocent caught in the middle". Don't be the patsy, Rick. Turn and walk away - no - RUN - RUN VERY FAST (virtually, please...the injured foot and all.....) while you still can. And, if you choose not to walk away.... well....let's just say that I have no control over what Doxie and/or MaeJae may do.
> 
> Your choice.


Oh Rick Rick Rick, you don't WANT to be sucked into the Ericvacuum but that WILL happen if show any signs of weakness and you will too will run the risk of being tarred and feathered! Run Rick , Run ! ok, HOBBLE!
[/quote]


----------



## wolfwood

Oh dear. Doxie. it looks like another good soul has been lost in the abyss. I tried to warn him - really I did. What more could we have done?























It must have just been too late...


----------

